# Classical Music that has the Driving Rhythms of Rock



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm thinking Brandenberg Concertos (some movements) and
some Stravinsky. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you mean something like this?

http://www.talkclassical.com/34590-head-bobbin-hippity-hoppity.html


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

If you mean monotonously driving -- like most rock (same beat over and over) -- doesn't really exist in classical (except for complex beats, like in Ravel's Bolero). That's one difference between classical and rock.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Try this.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aoi54sJVQDo#t=23m41s


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Beethoven: _Symphony #7_, especially the last movement. Roll over, Rolling Stones! 




Wagner: _Ride of the Valkyries_ 




Sibelius: _Lemminkainen's Return_


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> Beethoven: _Symphony #7_, especially the last movement. Roll over, Rolling Stones!


In 1896, Sir George Grove Grove wrote of the finale of the 7th: The force that reigns throughout this movement is literally prodigious, and reminds one of Carlyle's hero Ram Dass, who has "fire enough in his belly to burn up the entire world."


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The link provided in Giordano's post (no.2 in this thread, above) has a fair number of good recommendations.

I think you'll find it worthwhile to look thereere.
I've just made another post listing a few more to the ones I'd entered there previously.

Have fun!


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Vivaldi is incredibly rhythmically repetitive. I used to call his RV 495 Bassoon Concerto in G Minor "bassoon rock" whenever it came on due to that driving rhythm. His work will probably appeal to someone wanting strongly metrical music. Late baroque often has very driving rhythms in this sense.

Stravinsky's sense of rhythm is much more complex, but there are a few who often took part in the more repetitive, pounding elements in his style: early Prokofiev, much Bartok, some Villa-Lobos, and Rite-derivative works like Varese's _Ameriques_ and perhaps even more so, George Antheil's _Ballet Mechanique_.

These days, new music is full of strongly metrical works due to minimalism. So much so, it's hard to even know what to suggest in this category. A huge amount of minimalism ... Steve Reich, in particular comes to mind.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Bartók, in several works, including Piano Concerto #1, Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion, the last section of Out of Doors.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I didn't read that mentioned thread in the 2nd reply, I've just been thinking of this as it's what I feel like listening to today. I read the Happy Music thread and some of that fits
in also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

KenOC said:


> In 1896, Sir George Grove Grove wrote of the finale of the 7th: The force that reigns throughout this movement is literally prodigious, and reminds one of Carlyle's hero Ram Dass, who has "fire enough in his belly to burn up the entire world."


"...*the sins* of the entire world" I think?

I'm slightly puzzled by the OP. Why would you want to find classical that has the same rhythms as rock? Invigorating as it can be to listen to the William Tell Overture or 1812 Overture or Offenbach's Orpheus in the Underworld, if you want rock, you'd listen to rock...wouldn't you?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> "...*the sins* of the entire world" I think?


Dunno. The quote is directly from Grove, who seems to have been a careful person. I haven't been able to find a reference to Ram Dass (except the modern one), how much fire he really has in his belly, or who/what he intends to burn up with it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Beethoven: _Symphony #7_, especially the last movement. Roll over, Rolling Stones!


As per Richard Wagner, Beethoven's 7th is a.k.a. _"The Apotheosis of the Dance."_


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

GGluek said:


> If you mean monotonously driving -- like most rock (same beat over and over) -- doesn't really exist in classical (except for complex beats, like in Ravel's Bolero). That's one difference between classical and rock.


There's minimalism. That has the same beat over and over (usually fast).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Ravel's Prelude from the Tomb of Couperin suite, also Scarlatti, Couperin, and some Rameau keyboard works.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Handel's orchestral music has a great rhythmic drive. Try Water Music and his concerti grossi.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Somebody or other described Prokofiev's seventh piano sonata as a bit rock and roll, I believe.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

F. J. Haydn's music is generally highly rhythmatic. Here are some examples:

The 1st movement of the 'Fifths' Quartet' has a very nice rhythmatic attack:






Also the 3rd movement at 12:23.

Symphony No. 45 in F-Sharp minor, 'Farewell' - 1st and 4th movements:






(4th at 26:24)

Symphony No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione' - 2nd and 4th movements:






(07:51 and 19:35)

Symphony No. 86 in D Major - 1st and 4th movements:






(4th movement at 18:17)

Symphony No. 101 in D Major - 4th movement:






Symphony No. 103 in D Major - 4th movement:


----------



## Calcium (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't believe nobody has posted this yet.


----------

